# Just starting out



## Audible_Chocolate (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a few interested people but I am not sure how to really go about doing it lol. I am in no rush to take photos of people. I am still practicing and learning. 

Leason Photography | Facebook


----------



## kyleview (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi. Good luck to ya. Where are you.

Sent from my WM8650 using PhotoForum


----------

